
Mastering Programming - fforflo
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/mastering-programming/1184427814923414
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858667).

